# Global Visas Canada ??



## elaineb (Jun 25, 2009)

Does anyone know of or have experience of the above named company. I think they are based in Ontario and say they can get an Entrepreneur Visa based on the $350CAD asset requirement and subject to the applicant starting or buying into a business within 2 years, and following a 7 day visit to Canada to have an interview with an Immigration Officer. The applicant would have to land in Manitoba but would be free to relocate afterwards. 

Does this sound viable or has anyone here used them or know of anyone who has?


----------



## paulmarkf (Jul 17, 2009)

elaineb said:


> Does anyone know of or have experience of the above named company. I think they are based in Ontario and say they can get an Entrepreneur Visa based on the $350CAD asset requirement and subject to the applicant starting or buying into a business within 2 years, and following a 7 day visit to Canada to have an interview with an Immigration Officer. The applicant would have to land in Manitoba but would be free to relocate afterwards.
> 
> Does this sound viable or has anyone here used them or know of anyone who has?


Have you tried to investigate not using an agent, as long as your English is clear, and you understand what the questions are asking you, you may find that you could save yourself a lot of money. Going through Global Visas is not a guarenteed acess to the country, you could even arrange a meeting with an Immigration Officer yourself,


----------



## elaineb (Jun 25, 2009)

Paulmarkf you are so right. Having read the contract they emailed me yesterday I would be very apprehensive about parting with any money on the basis they will give me a consultation and if for any reason there was a problem, they would look at an alternative route. From what I have already found out there doesn't appear to be an alternative for me yet they would still require payment in full.

I think I will need to spend a lot of time trying to find out where to start and take it from there.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

elaineb said:


> Does anyone know of or have experience of the above named company. I think they are based in Ontario and say they can get an Entrepreneur Visa based on the $350CAD asset requirement and subject to the applicant starting or buying into a business within 2 years, and following a 7 day visit to Canada to have an interview with an Immigration Officer. The applicant would have to land in Manitoba but would be free to relocate afterwards.
> 
> Does this sound viable or has anyone here used them or know of anyone who has?


Go to the CIC website and you will find information there about the Canadian entrepreneurial programme. I wouldn't pay money to a company that makes such promises. Nobody can guarantee you admittance to Canada except the Canadian Giovernment.


----------

